

Key-Value Stores: a practical overview - r11t
http://www.marc-seeger.de/assets/papers/Ultra_Large_Sites_SS09-Seeger_Key_Value_Stores.pdf

======
SlyShy
I've started using Redis for the majority of my projects, with one caveat. I
still need full-text search, so I use Redis in combination with MySQL. Small
and frequently accessed user data is all stored in Redis, while the large
chunks of text are kept in MySQL. That way I kept the speed of Redis, and
still get to use Sphinx.

~~~
iamaleksey
You can use sphinx xmlpipe or xmlpipe2 datasource
[<http://www.sphinxsearch.com/docs/current.html#xmlpipe2>] and get rid of the
middle-man (MySQL).

~~~
SlyShy
Thanks for the link, that's an interesting possibility. I probably won't be
getting rid of MySQL however, because it serves another purpose for me. I'm
not comfortable having my entire dataset in memory, because I'm currently
constrained in my server setup and I'm dealing with relatively large datasets
per user.

------
roder
I was disappointed to not see Riak covered.

~~~
z8000
I really like riak but I would love to see a couple of things (which are
coming after talking to the developers): select/put parts of a document
instead of fetching to the client, updating, and sending the whole document
back; writing map-reduce in something other than erlang (sue me, I am not an
erlang expert yet); performing more operations server side on documents in
situ.

I am playing with these ideas against a json object store, taking inspiration
from riak, redis, and couchdb; based on node.js. It's vaporware ATM but if it
pans out I'll open it up.

